# Taking nail polish overseas?



## littlepickle (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey nail fiends, I'll be heading over to the States from little old NZ in June or July this year and I don't think I'll be able to stop myself from picking up lots of polishes along with other make up goodies while I'm over there! (I probably wouldn't be a member of this forum if I could refrain....) So I'm wondering if I'm going to be able to take nail polish back or if customs will break my heart and take them from? (I love you customs! Don't take my polish!!) In NZ our security is tight but not anal or anything but I hear security measures at airports in the US just keep getting tighter and tighter? Hmmm... When I was in Sydney last year I just didn't bother as my best friend that I was visiting didn't think it was a good idea, but... New York! Sephora! CCO (If I'm lucky)! Bahamas! Undiscovered beauty resources, colours to be had!! There MUST BE A WAY!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 9, 2010)

I carry nail polishes (at least 10) with me every time I travel overseas (which is fairly often) and I have never had any problems as long as they are packed in my checked luggage... The only thing that has ever been confiscated off me is dry shampoo and hair spray! lol  

Just make sure you pack them well. The last thing you want is for them to break and go everywhere :S


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 9, 2010)

I carry nail polish into the States all the time. It's not a problem. Pack them well and in your suitcase, not hand luggage as a precaution.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 9, 2010)

Hah yupp i study in Aussie & i always travel back home carrying nail polishes! It should be fine just put it in your luggage! They usually don't ask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 have fun in the states!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 9, 2010)

I carry nail polish when I'm travelling. Put them in your checked luggage. What I do is wrap the bottles in bubble wraps to make sure they won't break and place them in between your clothes.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2010)

agreed, put them in your checked luggage and you should be fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just pack them well.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'll have to remember to pack some bubble wrap with me when I go


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 9, 2010)

I think you may be confusing the security rules about liquids in carry-on luggage with customs/import restrictions. There's no reason customs would care about nail polish in you suitcase (presuming it was for personal use).

This is the bit you need to know for you *carry-on* luggage: TSA | Transportation Security Administration | 3-1-1 on Air Travel


----------

